# Favorite Missouri Meerschaum Cob?



## bsr5088 (Oct 5, 2011)

So i was thinking about buying a few new cobs to try out a couple new blends.

Internet pictures only go so far for helping pick out the cobs you think will work best though, so I decided to turn to the pipe community.

Long story short, whats your favorite Missouri Meerschaum model?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

bsr5088 said:


> So i was thinking about buying a few new cobs to try out a couple new blends.
> 
> Internet pictures only go so far for helping pick out the cobs you think will work best though, so I decided to turn to the pipe community.
> 
> Long story short, whats your favorite Missouri Meerschaum model?


Easy question (so far!) - that would be my straight diplomat. Recommended by most, easy to use, and costs less than most of the cigars that I smoke.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

My favorite is the country gentleman, they are so nice I have 2, I also have 2 legends and 1 General, all of them are wonderful smokes you cant go wrong! p


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Mine's the Diplomat, which I think is the cheapest to have a wooden plug in the bottom (put my poker through too many cob bottoms not to appreciate that feature). After that, it's the General.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Whichever one is in my mouth is my favorite. Great Danes, Diplomats and CG's have bowls near normal size. The Legend and other soft bottom ones a a bit smaller. They might serve better for testing purposes.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> *Whichever one is in my mouth is my favorite. *Great Danes, Diplomats and CG's have bowls near normal size. The Legend and other soft bottom ones a a bit smaller. They might serve better for testing purposes.


Haha, that's what she said...

Seriously though I think I prefer the diplomat...


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Diplomat if your going to order this is the cheapest ive found them pipes Byron is a great guy, just call him to order.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 to Byron, a great guy to do business with.

I own a Great Dane Egg, a Great Dane Spool, a Country Gentleman, and two Diplomats. The CG does not have a hardwood bottom, and is thinner walled. The Egg has a pointed bottom and won't sit up on a table. The Spool is....well...it just looks funky and feels funny in my hand. They are all four similarly sized...the CG and the Spool have taller and narrower chambers, the Diplomat and Egg have shorter wider chambers. The Diplomat is my favorite, but they all smoke great, to be honest.

I had a General, but it burned out. I doubt I will buy another. It's huge, and I had trouble keeping it lit as it burned down...and it's so tall that I had trouble relighting it when it got down to halfway or so (probably my fault it burned out, poor technique relighting it when it got down to about the halfway mark and below).

I had another one for about two smokes. The smaller filtered one...Washington, I think? It smoked fine, but it was quite small. I accidentally pulled the shank out of the bowl and just tossed it rather than trying to fix it.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I own a Great Dane Egg and a Missouri Pride. I've only smoked the Dane once. I really like the Pride for it's smaller size. Throw it in my pocket and enjoy a quick smoke.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, that depends. At the dart board, it's the Pride, nice and light for clenching at the oche. The Diplomat gets a lot of car work, since it seems to hold about the right amount for a typical drive hereabouts. I like both of them on the golf course, too. The Country Gentleman is my workhorse cob, though, the one I smoke most at home. I mean, you have to have at least three cobs don't you?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Country G.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a straight Diplomat and I love it!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BigBehr said:


> Diplomat if your going to order this is the cheapest ive found them pipes Byron is a great guy, just call him to order.


And pick up some cobworthy Five Brothers while you're there, too. Not always available at your "normal" stores.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Anything wrong with bent cobs?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Anything wrong with bent cobs?


Nope! All of mine are bent! ipe:


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried a few models and always go back to the Country Gentleman.. cough up the extra $$ for a 'forever' stem they make a world of difference.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

freestoke said:


> And pick up some cobworthy Five Brothers while you're there, too. Not always available at your "normal" stores.


I was going to mention this too. I believe Byron's shop is just down the street from where they make Five Brothers, but regardless of the reason, he always has it in stock and for a really low price.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> I was going to mention this too. I believe Byron's shop is just down the street from* where they make Five Brothers,* but regardless of the reason, he always has it in stock and for a really low price.


Where they USED too make Five Brothers. Production has recently moved to Europe. Byron may still be selling pouches from the original factory.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Where they USED too make Five Brothers. Production has recently moved to Europe. Byron may still be selling pouches from the original factory.


If that's the case, I need to get an order in to Byron. Who knows if the European stuff will be the same.


----------



## bsr5088 (Oct 5, 2011)

should i pipe mud the bottom of a cob so the air hole if level with the bottom??


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

bsr5088 said:


> should i pipe mud the bottom of a cob so the air hole if level with the bottom??


No, as you smoke your cob, that shank will burn away. I'd only use pipe mud if the bottom isn't a wooden plug, but that's just a decent covering, not enough to raise the bottom significantly.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd say my CG is my favorite. I have a Patriot, just to be different and I've had a few legends but they were generally too small and I didn't like the amber stem.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

This is not a big issue, not worth starting a new thread for, so I'll hitch-hike on this one: I notice that cobs burn variably. That is, I've got three cobs that I bought at the same time, I've been smoking them in rotation with about the same type of tobacco in each one, but the walls on the inside of one have become rough and pitted, while the other two are smooth. I don't know that it affects the smoking quality at all, but I tend to slightly prefer the ones with the smooth walls, just on aesthetic grounds.

Just to keep it on topic, my favorite cob is the diplomat. I tried one of the ones without the wood base and managed to shove my pipe tool through the bottom after about three smokes. I almost gave up on cobs forever!


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Another vote for the diplomat, unless you want something smaller, lighter, and more clenchable, in which case, the Washington is nice.

I am in the "straight" camp with cobs, though most of my briars are bent. I had a bent cob once, and the bend was pretty stark, making it a little difficult to pass a cleaner through.

I would also recommend getting some big fluffy pipe cleaners for your cob, as the bore is pretty large.


----------

